# The Tales of Beedle the Bard



## The Conqueror (Dec 16, 2007)

_*The Tales of Beedle the Bard*_ is a book of children's stories which is mentioned in _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_. After the publication of _Deathly Hallows_, Rowling authored and published a limited edition of a work of the same name, purportedly the same storybook as portrayed in _Deathly Hallows_; a copy of this work fetched for £1.95 million at the auction

Only seven copies of the book have been created, all hand written and illustrated by Rowling. Each copy is leather-bound and decorated in silver and semi-precious stones. One copy of the book, the "moonstone edition",[6] was auctioned by Sotheby's on 13 December 2007 to raise money for The Children's Voice, a charity that helps vulnerable children across Europe. Although it was expected to make just £50,000 the book was purchased for a hammer price of £1,950,000 by London fine art dealers Hazlitt Gooden and Fox[7][8] on behalf of Amazon.com.[9] The other copies of the book have been given away as gifts.
*Stories*


"The Tale of the Three Brothers"
"The Fountain of Fair Fortune"
"The Wizard and the Hopping Pot"
"Babbitty Rabbitty and her Cackling Stump"
"The Warlock's Hairy Heart"
*READ MORE *


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 16, 2007)

^^did she write the same thing 7 times!!wow!.


----------



## alsiladka (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool. She sure knows how to rake in the moolah! Thankfully she is doing it for charity


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 16, 2007)

wow!! but i wonder how did she write 7 times along with illustrations!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

wow... 7 hand illustrated hand written books... all by same person...


----------



## [xubz] (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd surely like to get my hands on it, Sadly it wont be published 


(And Yeh, Stop copy-pasting Wikipedia Content! @Harry Potter-> You've even posted the Citations! [noparse]d[/noparse]


----------



## x3060 (Dec 16, 2007)

doing for charity is a noble thing  . .


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 21, 2007)

Wish that book to be published.......
How about another HP series/books ?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 7, 2008)

THIS IS NOT A BUMP! READ ON!

@The Conqueror, you got your wish!
Source:*(CNN News)**edition.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/books/12/04/rowling.book.launch.ap/index.html



> Harry Potter fans flock for new J.K. Rowling book
> 
> LONDON, England (AP) -- Recession-hit booksellers are hoping for a magical boost from a new book by Harry Potter author J.K. Rowling.
> 
> ...


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 7, 2008)

whooping gallows!

hope to read as soon as my exams are over


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 11, 2008)

There is no ebook yet, and I'm feeling very sad right now...


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ just have some patience...torrents hai na ..kuch din intezaar kar


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 11, 2008)

^^That's not legal! I say buy the book if you want to read! Seriously, the cover is something collectable! Here, this is what the cover looks like:-
*www.loganberrybooks.com/blog/rowling-beedle.jpg

Oh, and The Conqueror, you've got some luck! Could you also wish for some more fiction like the Potter series? Or Rowling writing more(about her REALLY meaning that "never say never")?


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 14, 2008)

The book is nothing but just a final attempt to cash on the mass hysteria that the potter series created.
  I mean 500 Rs for the book that is just a supposedly collection of fairy tales for the wizards kids( No there arent any).The collection of the short stories are not even worth the effort for serious reading , forget actually buying.
 I wonder some where if Mrs Rowling actually lost her moral self and gave way for for that moment of weakness towards monetary affairs.
  I mean shes had earned enough.Last time i knew she was supposed to twiddle in the literary of Detective novels.
  Ugh so sad, a wasted effort.
  Though i still presume that her cult following will still have the penchant for anything she laps up.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 15, 2008)

only one thing she wants money money and money nothing as


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 19, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Oh, and The Conqueror, you've got some luck! Could you also wish for some more fiction like the Potter series? Or Rowling writing more(about her REALLY meaning that "never say never")?


Wow...thx....... well I think how about some more fantasy novels??? Would be cool...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 20, 2008)

I read the ebook and its less than okay. Not upto JKR's standards. and its only 130 pages, and even for a charity, 500 bucks for 130 pages is overrated.


----------

